# Browning BAR ejection problem.



## SteveP (Jan 2, 2010)

Just purchased a pre-owned 30.06 and it doesn't eject spent cartridges. It was manufactured in 1990 and is the Lightweight Stalker model. Please share any tips that you may have to fix it. Thanks.


----------



## SteveP (Jan 3, 2010)

I was very excited about getting it so you can imagine my disappointment when I got to the range and realized that it wasn't performing properly. I'm taking it to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## btanner (Jan 3, 2010)

i had a BAR in 7mm mag and it didn't eject the spent round and mine was very clean. it had only don once i thought it could be the ammo. i got rid of the gun shortly after that.


----------



## mountainman 187 (Jan 3, 2010)

Replace the ejector claw, check the gas system ensure there is no issues.


----------



## Niner (Jan 4, 2010)

Check and clean the gas port.  It prolly has some gummed up oil or carbon in there.  Very easy to do.  Just take off the fore end and you'll see it.  There is an access port on it that you can remove to clean it well.  

Many, many, many years ago WD-40 was thought to be THE best stuff to leave in a barrel for corrosion prevention.  We found out the hard way that it WILL gum up a BAR gas port.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

maybe its gummed up and just needs a good cleaning, take it apart and clean it with brake cleaner (in a spraycan) maybe this is all that will have to be done.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 9, 2010)

If it has a scope mount on it make sure the mount screws are not too long and touching the action.


----------



## Niner (Jan 12, 2010)

So, any luck with the ejection problem yet?


----------



## SteveP (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't shot it yet but the gunsmith said that all it needed was to have the gas piston & assembly cleaned. Hopefully that will fix it.


----------

